# Genki Sudo vs Combat Ki



## Andrew Green (Mar 15, 2007)

[SIZE=-1]Genki Sudo visits Rod Sacharnoski's Juko-kai / Combat ki school[/SIZE]

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/2KkpNpnghAdIoa7n7[/dmv]

Unfortunately it is in Japanese.  Can anyone give a rough translation about what the Japanese guys have to say about his demonstrations?


----------



## Drac (Mar 15, 2007)

What an excellent clip..I hurt just from watching it..I would give anything for an English translation..


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 15, 2007)

Cool to see, admirable as a skill...but I really have no interest in developing the supreme ability of standing there while some guy boots me in the junk hard enough to lift me. Time training this = time away from using them for what they're for.

D.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 15, 2007)

Impressive

But would it work if they did not know it was coming or if you kicked them in the knee?

Just a thought.


----------



## CDZ19 (Jun 17, 2007)

Holy crap...o_o;

Just....how? How do they do that?


----------



## tellner (Jun 17, 2007)

There's Qi Gong guys in Taiwan who do Iron Scrotum training and get to drag 747s with their nadgers  Some guys only get their jollies by having women with hard shoes kick them really hard in the franks and beans, and that's pretty mild for that sort of recreation. 

It's amazing what you can get through if you've trained yourself to process sensations as something other than pain.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jun 17, 2007)

the doctor says that it is not possible for anyone to train those weakspots and cannot really explain the phenomena.  
Then the japanese kiko(chigung) expert says that it is possible for a person to be able to focus all energy into one moment, sending ki over to that bodypart.  So they would have to be people with special abilities of concentration.

something like that...i will have to doublecheck if i missed anything because i carelessly only watched once, but i think the rest was fairly straightforward

at the end genki says something like; true after all there are all sorts of people in this world.

-what is your personal opinion?  Seems like common sense to me...then again i admit i don't think id like to take some of those hits if i can avoid it.  I also don't think genki sudo hit his hardest..and his mawashigeri disappointed me a little(could be wrong but it seemed to lack the swing)-maybe just taking it easy??
  but i know he is a great fighter-originaly chinese martialarts . real survivor. ive seen him fight before.

j


----------



## Samuraifan (Sep 12, 2007)

That was certainly very interestiing. I wonder if what would happen if they didn't know that the blow was coming, it seemed that they tensed just before impact.

Although I didn't see it, I heard of a Tai Chi practitioner gather up top fighters for a demonstration quite a while back. Like this he was recieving full-power blows to the groin and neck. It suprised me that he wasn't hurt at all from any of these blows (I know i was be on the ground in pain) but seeing a documentary like that, it clarifies what I have heard. Thanks for the upload.


----------



## Shuri_Ryu_Phil (Mar 12, 2008)

Pretty cool.Ive seen and heard of stuff like this before.
I bet that a practitioner of Ki could still hurt one of these guys even if the knew it was coming,it would just depend on who has trained in Ki/Qi more.
Cool vid though.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 12, 2008)

Genki Sudo is very well known and respected in the MMA world for being a good fighter, he fought a friend of mine Leigh Remedious in the first UFC in London.


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Apr 5, 2008)

My first response to this video was that lots of cornbread seems to help one withstand punches. 

Did anyone else find it odd that a Japanese fighter was visiting the American mid-west to test an art that supposedly came from Okinawa? How biazarre is that?

Concentrating qi in a body part maybe able to make it resiliant, but I don't see the practical use unless it's after an injury. It's not useful in a martial context IMO. 

Judging from the waist girth of the people involved I would say they would be better served learning how to get out of the way of strikes by losing weight and moving their feet instead.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Apr 5, 2008)

Formosa Neijia said:


> Judging from the waist girth of the people involved I would say they would be better served learning how to get out of the way of strikes by losing weight and moving their feet instead.


 
Everyone gets hit eventually. Everyone.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 8, 2008)

My boss is one of Soke [SIZE=-1]Sacharnoski's first black belts from back in the 70's. The idea is that you can withstand the punishment with more or less no warning.
[/SIZE]


----------



## vankuen (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmm...I'd be hard pressed to believe that it still doesn't do damage.  You can divert pain, but human tissue is human tissue and it can only take so much.  

The great Houdini used to say he had an iron stomach and would let all sorts of people punch him full power.  One day, when he was older, he let a young college student punch him in the stomach 3-4 times.  He died a week later from a ruptured liver.  The blow did internal damage and although Houdini never showed it, he still died.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 8, 2008)

well, according to my boss, his junk is fully functional so I dont know. I agree with you on the grapes, but the throat i can see that not dammaging anything.

crazy stuff


----------

